# career  change?



## prettypretty<3 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi all!  i have seriously been contemplating a career change into makeup... i decided that i want to do something i truly love.  i have my doubts though, because i'm already 28, and know that i have to go to school, and it will take a while to gain the experience i need to be successful (and make enough money to support 2 kids).  

i'd appreciate your honest opinions on whether or not this would be a good idea.  i don't know anyone in the industry, so could you MA's please explain how to break into the business and what the steps are to becoming a working MA?  also, can you recommend any reputable cosmetology schools in southern california?

THANKS!!! <3<3<3


----------

